# [EVDL] Muffler for Gast vacuum pump



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all,

My vacuum pump has long been the loudest thing on my car, and with about $15
of piping and pipe connects from Home Depot I managed ... nothing. I googled
vacuum pump muffler, and lo and behold they cost about $2. For about 8
dollars I got a muffler, pressure relief valve and a manifold to connect it
all from Mcmaster-Carr. The muffler I used is part number 4427K71.
<http://www.mcmaster.com/nav/enter.asp?partnum=4427K71&pagenum=344>

I threw a pressure relief valve in there in case it clogs as it's
essentially a really fine filter. I didn't notice the pump running any
longer or making undue noise. In fact I could hardly hear it! If you've got
a loud vacuum pump Mcmaster-carr has the answer!

Erik
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090827/cac566c4/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Erik<[email protected]> wrote:
> > I googled
> > vacuum pump muffler, and lo and behold they cost about $2. For about 8
> > dollars I got a muffler, pressure relief valve and a manifold to connect it
> ...


----------

